# What to add to Peach wine after racking?



## klemsontigers7 (Dec 27, 2012)

What liquid would you add to peach wine after racking to get the volume back up in the carboy (i.e. avoid too much head space).

I don't really want to dilute the wine because it has an awesome peach flavor.
Should I start making my own sort of peach flavor packets to add back in after fermentation?


----------



## BobF (Dec 27, 2012)

You could do a quick 1g peach batch to use for topping up, or use peach juice.


----------



## Turock (Dec 27, 2012)

Use jugs and smaller containers--even large wine bottles. Then, if the last bottle isn't full, add marbles or glass spheres. It's important to have different jug sizes when you can't fill a carboy.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 27, 2012)

If you can't find a commercial peach wine, rack down to smaller containers, or use marbles.


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 27, 2012)

I used canned peach nectar. It is real cloudy. The gallon jug I used more nectar cleared extremely well. I don't know if that is why or not.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Dec 28, 2012)

I just racked a 5 gal carboy of peach. It was made back in August. I topped it up with a bottle of scuppernong wine that I had here. I doubt if it will affect the flavor much since I made my wine out of pure peach juice and no water added. I plan to back sweeten with a peach concentrate later on.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 29, 2012)

Lot of good suggestions here. Reducing the volume by either sizing down the container or taking up the volume with marbles is a good way to go if you want to maintain the current flavor. Any other addition of juice, water or wine will change the existing flavor. I suggest you try to find a very light tasting store bought wine and add it. It will change the flavor very slightly. I am thinking of something like a Chenin Blanc, Chablis or Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 29, 2012)

*What to add*

 Personally, if you are not talking about adding flavor and just about volume then the best thing to do is record downward if it is in the six going to five and so forth . If you are talking about adding something to the flavor ,that is different lesser volume just record down. You cannot lose. E


----------

